# Logging is making me hurt



## sprucegum (Jan 17, 2018)

I know that I have not done much this winter especially during our recent cold snap but man I did not expect this much pain. Things have warmed a little and the snow pack has settled making it a great time to harvest a little wood. Worked a little yesterday and got tired out pretty fast, today I did a little more and I seem to hurt everywhere. I think maybe I have a cord of wood pulled out and cut to length plus a couple saw logs that were just a little too good to burn. Oh well I only wanted to cut 3-4 cord I guess if I keep at it I will get there and get a little exercise while I'm at it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Sincere 8


----------



## Nature Man (Jan 17, 2018)

Shorter work periods, longer play periods. Simple. Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Graybeard (Jan 17, 2018)

Man I feel your pain. It doesn't take much to feel pain anymore. Just have to take it easy and be careful. The only think I would add to Nature Man's advice is Shorter work periods, long naps.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Jan 17, 2018)

Everything I do makes me hurt anymore, I do it anyway. At least if I hurt I know I'm still on the green side of the grass and not taking a dirt nap. I have learned to take breaks and pace myself. Like you, I can still do all the things I did when I was young, just at a different pace. Except roller bladeing, i found out i dont have the balance for that anymore, lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 17, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Everything I do makes me hurt anymore, I do it anyway. At least if I hurt I know I'm still on the green side of the grass and not taking a dirt nap. I have learned to take breaks and pace myself. Like you, I can still do all the things I did when I was young, just at a different pace. Except roller bladeing, i found out i dont have the balance for that anymore, lol.


I used to go out to saw cordwood and set a goal of 4 tanks of gas through the saw which would usually be close to 2 cord. Yesterday I burned a little under a tank and today I finished that one and burned one more so I guess I'm gaining. Also found it helps to run the tractor in a lower gear at lower RPM's that is sitting down work why rush it. May not get much done tomorrow tractor is overdue for a oil change and I have resolved to do it , by the time I go get the oil and filter and do the job it may be nap time.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 17, 2018)

something about the chainsaw raises hell with my back- a tank full and it is not happy. I remember running one all day. Only in my nightmares now....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 18, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> something about the chainsaw raises hell with my back- a tank full and it is not happy. I remember running one all day. Only in my nightmares now....


Sawing firewood on the ground is the worst for my back. I like to saw each log as I bring the out of the woods, I use the tractor to lift the whole log up onto the blocks from the last log. After several logs the pile gets built up enough to make it much easier and the wood below eliminates the risk of running the saw into frozen ground. Doing this also keeps the blocks consolidated which is pretty efficient when it is time to start putting them through the splitter and hauling them away.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 18, 2018)

Well I think it will be a wood pile in a few more days. Hurting less and sleeping well. I have 4 nice ash saw logs so far that vary from 8 - 12 feet long and 8 - 10 inches on the top end. They are not big but they will yield some nice clear ash lumber.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## sprucegum (Jan 22, 2018)

Just when it is becoming less painful I'm ending this project. I could cut trees the rest of the winter and not make much of a dent in the trees that should be culled but I have other things to get to that are more important. I have barely set foot in my shop since Christmas. I am guessing that I have 2.5 cord of wood which is about half of what I need and I have at least another cord stacked here and there from some trees that I cleaned up last fall. Also got 4 small ash logs that I am going to mill as well as a blown down fir that will make some 2 x 4's . I am always amazed at what one can get from a few trees.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Digginestdog (Feb 3, 2018)

woodtickgreg said:


> Everything I do makes me hurt anymore, I do it anyway. At least if I hurt I know I'm still on the green side of the grass and not taking a dirt nap. I have learned to take breaks and pace myself. Like you, I can still do all the things I did when I was young, just at a different pace. Except roller bladeing, i found out i dont have the balance for that anymore, lol.



"green side of the grass"... so funny


----------

